# I upgraded the forum to Xenforo 2.2.0



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2020)

Things are a bit different but they're working fine.

The one thing I've noticed is that it has a pulldown when you start a thread that allows you to see if a topic already exists.

Just click the x to close that and continue and it seems to work just fine.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Oct 6, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Things are a bit different but they're working fine.
> 
> The one thing I've noticed is that it has a pulldown when you start a thread that allows you to see if a topic already exists.
> 
> Just click the x to close that and continue and it seems to work just fine.


It looks good! Thanks for all your hard work. You don’t happen to have an angry face in your bag do you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 6, 2020)

I like the blue interface. A server error appears when clicking on a notification.


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 6, 2020)

In Safari everything on the Home and Forum pages is kind of scrunched over on the left side. Other pages and opened threads appear normal.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Oct 6, 2020)

Fancy Dancy


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 6, 2020)

Phil D. said:


> In Safari everything on the Home and Forum pages is kind of scrunched over on the left side. Other pages and opened threads appear normal.


This is no longer the case. Looks good!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2020)

I've been editing the sytles. Check out the new types.

Adara is pretty cool but I need to figure out the coloring on the donate button.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 6, 2020)

Trying to click on "notifications" but a "server error" box pops up.

And, for the moment, can't log out, either.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Oct 6, 2020)

Ahhhhh, PB Dark.... there you are my friend.

Great work, thank you for all the hard work keeping this place shipshape!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2020)

bookslover said:


> Trying to click on "notifications" but a "server error" box pops up.
> 
> And, for the moment, can't log out, either.


Should work now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 6, 2020)

We hit 6,500 members this week; those even numbers don't come around often.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jonathco (Oct 6, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 6, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> We hit 6,500 members this week


How many would you classify as active?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 6, 2020)

Phil D. said:


> How many would you classify as active?


Maybe there's a way to tell exactly, I forget, but my guess is several hundred are active. More read than post (a lot more, right now 20 are online and logged in but there are 111 reading and I image that includes members who keep a habit of reading but not logging in).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Edward (Oct 6, 2020)

Is there any way to turn off or minimize the 'similar threads' feature?


----------



## Smeagol (Oct 7, 2020)

Rich, this looks awesome. Thank you for your efforts. I guess we will have to give you a raise

I am going to be trying the XenForo style!


----------

